# Relax and don't worry your safe go out and play



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

What is going on? I just saw Obama on TV saying that we should have no fear we are safe.
Our government is looking out for us. it's ok to go out and enjoy life.
Them I see a post from Pheniox17 in Australia that says that we have issued a global terror alert. 

Ok so he tells us we are safe and tells the rest of the word to look out it's coming.
THE SKY IS FALLING!!! 

Want to know what I think? I think Obama is afraid that if we do what we should and 
show a little restraint and not go out and not spend our Christmas money in the crowded stores
on black Friday and the rest of the shopping season the economy might spuder and
cause a little turn down in the economy and leave a black spot on his legacy.

It's a calculated risk and evidently he's willing to take that risk. -Our lives not his- 
But isn't his top pryoratey to keep Americans safe? Isn't that the main concern?

The rest of the world is freaking out and he's telling me not to worry?

To tell you the truth I'm not scared at all living up here on this mountain. 
I just threw another log in the stove. My biggest worries are my children that
still live in the city.

And the media seems to be down playing anything bad here in the US 
Am I looking at this right?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have a bad feeling that the USA is gonna get hit soon. Sometime between Wednesday and Friday. I pray I'm wrong! 

Theoretically if they hit us on Wednesday it could ruin all our Thanksgiving plans and black Friday as well. Imagine all the cancellations in travel and shopping plans. Airlines and Retailers rely on those every year...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First it's not if but when a major strike will occur in the USofA.
However, if we let these punks change how we go about or daily lives, then they've won.
We need to take a page from the Israeli play book and fight back every attack with the utmost force. Like Malone says in the Untouchables they bring a knife you bring a gun, they put one of us in the hospital we put one of them in the mourge. 

Have I changed my ways? Not substantially although I'm packing a 9mm now more than the .22 I usually carry.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

...and if you like your plan, you can keep it too!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> leave a black spot on his legacy.


His whole administration is a black spot. We will be hit, when is the only question. I won't change what I do or where I go but I make sure I am armed and alert.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I have a bad feeling that the USA is gonna get hit soon. Sometime between Wednesday and Friday. I pray I'm wrong!
> 
> Theoretically if they hit us on Wednesday it could ruin all our Thanksgiving plans and black Friday as well. Imagine all the cancellations in travel and shopping plans. Airlines and Retailers rely on those every year...


Damn... that would SERIOUSLY ruin things...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Suppose to get a rain, ice and snow storm Thursday. Which will change my plans more then moohamid with a bomb in his undies. Sure can't wait for that fresh ham.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Damn... that would SERIOUSLY ruin things...


It would be a game changer, no doubt.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm not sure who is worse - Obummer constantly lying or the former snowboard instructor running my country using my money to bring and house and educate and train 25000 people from Syria. I guess if we just hand it over there will be no conflict.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Without conflict, there is no agenda, Without agenda there is no war. Without war there is no large monetary profit. Its all about connecting the dots. Always has been.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

It seems that this terrorism is going one way... Bad guys hit us, we stop living our lives... How about we do our normal routine but be vigilant and if it happens that they strike, fight them and show no mercy and give them no quarter. Go mideval on the bastards, give them a gruesome death. In a way, you fight terror with terror.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In the US, as soon as the ink began drying on The Constitution, the citizens began looking at ways to trade Liberty for Security. 

I'll not apologize for any of my past votes, I did the best I could since I first pulled the lever back when 8 Track Players were all the rage...but I will place blame on some of the liars/tyrannists/treasonists that I helped put in office. 

Many of them did the exact opposite of what they campaigned on....and We The People fell for it time and time again. Shame on them in the past and Shame on most of them today.


----------

